# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Giải pháp nào với ổ cứng dùng định dạng GPT khi gắn trong và sử dụng dock USB HDD external

## dungtsbd

:emlaugh: :emlaugh: :emlaugh: mình mua một hdd wd 4tb về lắp vào máy, chọn định đạng gpt, format ntfs rồi lưu dữ liệu ngon lành. nhưng khi rút ổ này ra, cắm vào dock usb hdd 3.0 gắn ngoài thì không đọc được dữ liệu, windows yêu cầu initialize disk và format hdd. ngược lại quy trình này cũng vậy. các bác có giải pháp nào để khắc phục vắn đề này để có thể vừa đọc từ dock gắn ngoài và gắn cable trong máy không. thanks all !

----------


## mrhieuson

ngược lại quy trình này cũng vậy. các bác có giải pháp nào để khắc phục vắn đề này để có thể vừa đọc từ dock gắn ngoài và gắn cable trong máy không. thanks all !

----------

